
A Free Cryptocurrency Trading Library That Supports 60+ Exchanges - xpl
https://github.com/kroitor/ccxt
======
inversia
Some of these comments were left by my friends, so I can say that these are
real people who are in the topic or are interested, but they are just laconic
and restrained in their assessments)

------
EGreg
So many new accounts and effusive praise

!

How can I get such a boost for _my_ stories?

~~~
dvcc
The best part is how little effort went into faking the praise. It's just so
blatant, I am somehow left doubting its not fake praise, but fake-fake praise;
purposely left there to undermine the link.

~~~
dang
I understand the logic but that's overthinking it. It's just people trying to
help their friends and not realizing how much they're breaking local
conventions.

~~~
Mz
"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by naiveté."

~~~
dang
Believe it or not we got three (edit: four) panicked emails from someone
claiming to be related to the project authors who thought it would be a nice
surprise to 'help' them out on HN this way. I believed her and told her to let
them know they could repost in a few weeks, so long as there would be no more
'help'.

Actually this sort of obvious voting ring is the least of our worries; at this
point it basically never has any effect other than grumpy comments by HN users
who easily see through it, and often the culprits turn out to be people who
are actually doing good work and are clueless about how to promote it, i.e.
people much like the rest of us. Why they don't simply post it to HN with a
description of why it's interesting is beyond me.

------
inversia
This is really unfair, it turns out that you are teaching that you just need
to silently deceive, although it really was real people.

~~~
gus_massa
Just in case you are reaching a wrong conclusion, if someone creates a few new
account just to upvote the story, then the system detects it and it doesn't
improve the rank of the submission. It doesn't mater if they just upvote or
they upvote and write a non substantial comment. Also, it doesn't mater if
they are a lot of real fans that are not HN users, or they are just virtual
sockpuppets. (I don't know the details, it's part of the secret sauce.)

If you have lots of real fans, it's useful that they help to give relevant
technical replies to the questions that the HN users. (My recommendation is to
avoid exclamation marks and oneliners, try to write at least three lines of
text.)

------
Zhopov
OMG! It's beautiful!

------
Grishanti
Шикардос, ребята!

------
otkryto1
Super!

------
dumduh15
Super!

------
mad_vinegret
such wow

